
Is Nvidia the leader in autonomous driving computation platforms? - yalogin
May be someone with knowledge of the industry can throw some light. They seem to be the leaders as of now, if you don&#x27;t count Google obviously. Are there competitors to NVidia?
======
navjack27
Look at the companies providing advanced driver assist technology to the cars
people actually buy. I'd personally consider them leaders due to the slow and
steady approach.

